# Tillandsia cyanea



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't seen this plant in bloom in awhile. It tried to spike last year, but the spike broke off in a storm. The flowers are incredibly fragrant ... they smell like clove. I like when this plant blooms in the warmer months because it's simply nowhere near as fragrant when it's indoors under lights.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen a Tillandsia in flower. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2013)

I was pretty amazed when mine bloomed this spring. The spikes are big!

Mine is done blooming and the spike turned from red/purple to green. Does it do anything now or do you just cut it off?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 6, 2013)

Rick said:


> I was pretty amazed when mine bloomed this spring. The spikes are big!
> 
> Mine is done blooming and the spike turned from red/purple to green. Does it do anything now or do you just cut it off?



I usually leave the spikes on my tillies until they actually start to turn brown and die because I like the shape. I suppose if your plant happened to be pollinated, it would produce seed pots after turning green, but I've never had one produce pods, so I'm not sure what they look like.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2013)

Sounds like a winner! Thanks for sharing.


----------

